# The arrival of Phoebe Michelle 24.02.11..... very honest and long!!!!



## Nixilix

Monday 21st Feb - 38+3

At lunchtime I noticed I hadnt felt my usually very active baby move for a few hours tried all the tricks of cold drink, loud music, lay on side etc and nothing. I called labour and delivery in tears and they suggested I come in to be monitored. So my mum came to pick me up and she took me up to the hospital. Sods law whilst we were on route she started moving (she didnt like the jeans I put on as they had go a little snug!) So we got hooked up to the monitor and baby was fine :yipee:

My partner turned up just as the midwife did all the normal stats - BP, pulse, temp etc and asked if Id ever had any issues with my BP. I had been admitted at 36 weeks for monitoring cause of BP but it came down and I went home after one night. She said she would take some bloods and take BP every half hour for the next 2 hrs. I usually have very low BP (my booking was 110/60 so 138/88 is high for me)

The doctor came around and checked me over, and my reflexes were a bit jerky so he would give me an internal to see if I am starting to get ready and they would book me for induction in a week. Me and OH crapped ourselves thinking we will be parents in a week. The Doctor did the internal and he couldnt even reach my cervix never mind see if it was dilating!

Half hour later the midwife comes back and says change of plan. (We thought that would mean I could go home instead of staying in for monitoring) Nope - she said we will start the induction process TONIGHT!! They decided to use the 24hr pessary and then check me on Wednesday morning.After the Pessary was put in (oh my that hurt cause they had to get it behind the cervix and mine was so far back) I was transferred to the ward and told I wont be leaving until I had had my baby! 

Tuesday 22nd Feb - 38+4

So all day Tuesday I was waiting to feel something but Nothing! No cramps, no prostin pains from the pessary, nothing! So Tuesday night they took it out (which didnt hurt, just like taking a tampon out) and they said theyd check me on Wednesday. 

Wednesday 23rd Feb - 38+5

So we waited for the doctor all day Wednesday and she came at 14.30 and said we will give you the other type of tablet - the 6hr one see if that helps. So the midwife came round to insert and checked me at the same time Cervix still far back and nothing was happening. So by midnight I still hadnt felt a thing so went to sleep!

Thursday 24th Feb - 38+6 - OH birthday

Woke up at 7ish Thursday morning waiting for OH to come at 8 so I could give him his birthday card! Still nothing. When OH got here the midwife said the Doctor will come round, examine me and then make a decision, either one more tablet or a c-section. At about 8.30am I needed a number 2 so went to the toilet and it was quite soft. Came back to the bed and felt a bit crampy and decided I needed to go back to the toilet. Went about 3 times then change into the new pyjamas my OH bought me and got on the bed to wait for the Doctor. It was 9.30. Just as I lay back on the bed I felt a pop and then my bed was soaked. It was my waters!!! Yay! I always wanted them to go on their own to see what it felt like! Yay!

Well, I wasnt yaying for very long cause after my waters went I started getting pains and they seemed to come quite quick but we didnt time them - Id say at most every 4 mins ish. I went and cleaned myself up, came back and tried to manage through the pains. I couldnt sit on the birthing ball it was too soft, I needed a hard surface. So about 10.30-11ish the doctor came round and checked me (OW!) and I was 2cm yay!!! I was told to have a bath to help with pain. 

Went and had a bath (rang my mum and was so happy I was 2cm - I had been nothing all week!!) The bath did not help one bit but it did take ages to fill and I was getting annoyed so just got in when half full so it didnt go over my bump! Got out and was given some paracetamol and codeine and told I would go down to L+D soon.

We went down at 11.30ish and I asked for some pain relief but I had to be checked 1st Ow again - I hated these! They were planning on giving me the drip but when she checked she said I was 7cm! OMG!! They gave me gas and air and told me I could have peth. I said its going to get lots sorer than this isnt it mw said - yes so I asked for epidural and was told there wasnt an anaesthetist available for an hour so take the peth and then we can sort (I knew I wasnt getting one!!)

So they gave me the peth, then put the cannula in my arm incase I needed the drip but my contractions were coming quite quick. I told them all my life story on the peth, gas and air. I kept talking then saying hang on (puffs on gas) then talking crap again haha.

By 14.30 I decided I needed to push so they checked me and I was fully dilated. So I tried a push (whilst on my back) and holy shit I though I was going to split in half and was sure the baby was coming out of my bum hole! So I flipped over and went on my knees holding the bed. When I pushed I could tell what was a good push cause it frigging hurt. Really hurt. So I did some pretend ones! Then I decided that I could do 100 crap pushes and Im still going to be where I am now so might as well just do it. No one was allowed to talk so in between pains my OH, mum, midwife and student midwife were all staring at each other no one daring to speak!! 

So I got to the ring of fire and holy crap it burns and when the contraction went I had to keep the pressure cause it kept slipping back. I did one mammoth push to get it out then panted whilst she crowned. The next push she was out - at 15.22!! And the pain stopped! It really did!! I could see her as was on my hands and knees so they brought her up and WOW! She was beautiful. Phoebe Michelle 7lb 11oz (3.510kg) :cloud9:

I turned over and they passed her to me. Then the placenta came. One thing I was told was that the placenta doesnt hurt cause you have your baby and you dont feel it - I still thought it hurt its not small! So I wish I was a but more prepared for that (obviously it didnt hurt like the baby haha!)

They checked me over after and said I had no perineum tear or internal tears but some labia tears so I would need a couple of stitches. I was given gas and air whilst they did the stitches and OH had the baby and rocked her whilst holding my hand. I felt so calm. It really relaxed me after the whole experience. 

Cup of tea and 2 slices of toast :coffee: followed by a bath and I was up on the ward by 19.00. Stayed in for one night and was home by 16.00 the next day!

All in all from my waters breaking and my first pains at about 09.30 she was born at 15.22. Documented labour is - 1st stage 3hr30, 2nd stage pushing 52 mins, 3rd stage 9 mins total of 4hr 31mins. Could have been worse :yipee:

Oh and now I have to think of a really good birthday present :cake: for OH next year,,, not sure how Ill top a baby!


----------



## rottpaw

Congrats Rach! I have not yet got my story written (too exhausted feeding this baby LOL) but hope to soon!


----------



## marnie79

congrats hun xx


----------



## natty1985

Congratulations this made me really chuckle esp the ring of fire bit lol xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Its the truth!!! hahaha!!


----------



## natty1985

oh i know, i can relate to that it makes me curl up thinking about it brrr x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats hun, sounds like you did very well and sounds like a good birth!! :)


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations:dance:x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Massive congratulations sweetie xxxx

gorgeous name too xxxx


----------



## peakydon

congrats hun x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## membas#1

Many congrats! Thanks for posting your story!


----------



## Heidi

Congratulations :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations! X


----------



## molly85

Awww hun well done, everyone has done it now so ope I don't let the side down


----------



## jellytot3

Ahh congrats. I really enjoyed reading your birth story.
The ring of fire..haha, made me chuckle :)
x


----------



## Kimmy25

Congratulations!..Very honest I can relate to a lot of that lol x


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

thanks girls... on a plus side, i'd do it again! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Lovely birth story Rach! Funny about your cervix being songwriter back then your waters braking - mine was the same at my second sweep at 41 weeks I wasn't dilated or strafed and my cervix was mega far back it hurt so much! Then in bed at 12.45am my waters went absolutely flooding! Bizarre sensation! My birth story is in my signature if you want a read :) xx


----------



## molly85

ah jeez, what does one do with ones bed when water go???????


----------



## Nixilix

Get a matress protector! Luckily mine was the hospitals bed haha!!

Ness, I read your birth story when you first posted it. Rough time bless you. I thought we were going to have csect but only if nothing ha happened with 2nd pessary. We had lots of bf issues too. But it's more important everyone is happy. Xxx


----------



## Nessicle

lol Jo lets just say I was swimming in it ha ha 

Glad you didnt end up with a section Rach cos its very hard I was confined to the house for 5 weeks with Ava screaming with colic I wanted to drink myself in to a coma ha ha! But you soon forget it dont you! You did really well with just peth and G&A!xx


----------



## Floralaura

Congratulations..isnt that tea and toast the best food, ever! lol x


----------



## Nessicle

Oh god that tea and toast was amazing I forgot about that! Cos of my epi I'd not eaten in nearly two days and had to wait til an hour after my secti it was heaven!


----------



## Nixilix

An then they bath was heaven... Even if my mum did have to help wash me!!


----------



## molly85

bath tean and toast sound great at any point lol. I remember post operative toast is lovely if cold lol


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats :flower: xx


----------



## Shey

Congrats Rachel!


----------



## Jollybean

congratulations :) made of giggle a few times there. I especially like "hang on . . . " while u took a min to take gas n air between blabbing. All in all tho, 4 and a half hours really is good going. I've got a feeling my labour is going to be looong!!


----------



## Nixilix

The poor midwives must have been so bored!!

Everyone told me "you'll be in labour for ages..." no one can predict though! Good luck :) xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> An then they bath was heaven... Even if my mum did have to help wash me!!

I had to be washed by an orderly in bed with having a c section - I wasnt allowed a bath for 6 weeks just showers, was 4 days after giving birth before I could get the strength to get in the shower though, its mega hard having a section :(


----------



## Nixilix

Bless. Ive had major abdo surgery and its awful. 

Do I see WTT?!!!! When? Together again yeah?!


----------



## molly85

Ness 2 things not orderley!!!!!! its healthcare assistant or support worker  it's my job.

and 2ndly WTT?????? are we all going for it again at the same time?


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:


----------



## huggybear

Wow what a fabulous birth story, congratulatons. x


----------



## Nixilix

Thank you :)

Helloooo callie!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Bless. Ive had major abdo surgery and its awful.
> 
> Do I see WTT?!!!! When? Together again yeah?!




molly85 said:


> Ness 2 things not orderley!!!!!! its healthcare assistant or support worker  it's my job.
> 
> and 2ndly WTT?????? are we all going for it again at the same time?

Jo - apologies thats what the midwife called her! lol she was brilliant btw she did a great job ;) 

Aye WTT around August/Sept 2012! I'm game for the race if you girls are! :haha: hopefully we can all be bump buddies!


----------



## molly85

lol Brandy and I sort of have a pact to lolwill see how it goes once madam is here


----------



## Nixilix

As if I'm about to do this again!!!!


----------



## embo216

You got me all flustered then and thinking you'd had your new baby already!!


----------



## Nixilix

Haha!!! No, just reminiscing!!!!!!! :) won't be longer us tho!


----------

